# Maybe more women should learn to fight?



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

""For girls, it raises your testosterone, so I try to have as much sex as possible before I fight," she said."

Ronda Rousey: 'I try to have as much sex possible' before fights

Men, do everything you can to promote females in the MMA.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Or in Judo... I train with several women who openly share that they feel grappling raises their libido and that before a comp they will make sure to have lots of sex... Ronda as a former Olympic Judo medalist in Beijing and current lifelong Judoka comes from that world obviously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm curious about this. As a guy I have always felt that if I have sex right before hitting the gym it reduces my performance in the workout. Especially with lifting weights. Not so much for cardio stuff.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, for men, I can tell you right now that grappling most definitely raises your testosterone... You could tell that it does later in the weight room or in the bedroom.

Climaxing is a different story... Having recently climaxed leaves me weak at the gym and very slow-witted and passive while grappling... Personally of course.

But if you're interested in raising testosterone for things like weights or like sex, I HIGHLY recommend training in a quality Judo or Wrestling program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

For me,
Sex before gym leaves me feeling weak ,in the gym.
_However,_
My best performances in bed are after doing heavy weights in the gym.
Sometimes , my wife is also super horny after her workouts .


----------

